# Lost my fishing partner



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

This morning, my wife, Heather, was taken home to be with God. She had been in the hospital with breathing problems for the last month and seemed to be improving. Please be in prayer for us and especially or children as we face the days ahead.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry..I'll pray for you and your family.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your lose, prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My deepest condolences, to you and your family. Prayers sent for your family. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers your way sorry for your loss. Way to young to leave!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

God bless you and your family


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers going up God Bless


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My family and I will say a special prayer for your wife and your family. God Bless.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

I will keep you guys in my prayers....


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I will be praying for you and your family. I know what you are going through..Grady


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Scott2h2,

So sorry to hear about your loss. You have my prayers for the difficult days ahead.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

*Sorry*

So sorry to hear that

our thoughts and prayers with you


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Scott, 
Our prayers are with you and your daughter. Heather was a very sweet person, and I'm still in shock about the news. I'll never forget that morning at the island when both of you had matching t-shirts that said "Shut Up and Fish". 

We are right around the corner, so let us know if you need anything.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thoughts and prayers to you and your family!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry. Prayers sent.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayers sent, buddy


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Prayers sent for sure!!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Prayer sent to you and family.
and may GOD BLESS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sincere condolences from Lee and I for your heavy loss.
God be with you.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear, Scott. Your family in our prayers, and God will provide a path through... he always does.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

God Bless you and the kids thru this difficult time, prayers going up


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Heather. You, Caitlyn and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Teetoh (Nov 21, 2012)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Prayers for you & family


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss ! May God grant you Peace and Comfort during this tragic time
You and the family will be in our prayers


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss Scott; you're in my prayers


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

God bless you all , try very hard to keep your faith , god must have had a job for her.
Terry


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Very sorry, prayers sent.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent, C2


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Scott. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Sir, I am so sorry. I pray that God will help you and your family through this most difficult time. I know there is nothing that can be said or done to take away the pain you are feeling, but I will pray that God wraps his loving arms around you and guides you through the days ahead.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

I offer you condolences for today and prayers for tomorrow. Do the work of grieving and it will get easier in time.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the prayer and kind words. It means a lot from this group. I will be back in action before too long. Went back to work Monday. It was a hard week.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hang in there Scott. Let me know Ill ride with ya!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I can make room for you and your daughter in the morning. South end , lots of whites.

Matt


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

So Sorry To Hear...Condolences


----------

